# Neuer Server oder VM?



## port29 (20. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

bei mir ist am WE ein SATA Controller in meinem Home Office Server draufgegangen. Und jetzt frage ich mich, was ich machen soll. Denn momentan habe ich absolut keine Lust auf irgendwelche basteleien. Mein HO Server ist ein Core2Duo mit 2,2GHz und 8GB RAM. Insgesamt sind 7 Festplatten in der Kiste verbaut mit einer gesamten Kapazität von 1,8TB (raidz1) + 500GB. In der Regel macht der Server nichts. Aber ab und zu braucht er dann die volle Leistung.

Jetzt ist die Frage, was ich machen soll. Eigentlich habe ich drei Möglichkeiten:

1) Ich "rüste" das Ding etwas auf. Da kommt ein neuer besserer Controller rein und schön läuft das Ding.

2) Ich kaufe mir einen neuen Server von DELL, den 2900 III mit einem Quad Xeon E5410 (2,33GHz) mit 4GB RAM und 2x 146GB SAS Platten.

3) Ich verkaufe die Teile des alten Servers bei ebay. Auf meinem Quad Core (9450) Desktop lasse ich unter VMWare einen Server laufen. Die Platten aus dem Server verbaue ich entweder fest in den Desktop oder nutze die als große Disketten und verbinde die per eSATA, wenn ich sie brauche.


----------



## AndreG (21. Januar 2009)

port29 hat gesagt.:


> 1) Ich "rüste" das Ding etwas auf. Da kommt ein neuer besserer Controller rein und schön läuft das Ding.



Das geht schnell und relativ billig und hat die beste Performance fürs Geld.



port29 hat gesagt.:


> 2) Ich kaufe mir einen neuen Server von DELL, den 2900 III mit einem Quad Xeon E5410 (2,33GHz) mit 4GB RAM und 2x 146GB SAS Platten.



Jetzt weiß ich wer den 6er im Lotto hatte  
Aber haste neben som Teil schon mal gesessen? Viel Spaß nach nem Jahr biste taub.



port29 hat gesagt.:


> 3) Ich verkaufe die Teile des alten Servers bei ebay. Auf meinem Quad Core (9450) Desktop lasse ich unter VMWare einen Server laufen. Die Platten aus dem Server verbaue ich entweder fest in den Desktop oder nutze die als große Disketten und verbinde die per eSATA, wenn ich sie brauche.



Viel Fummelei und die VMWare kostet bei sowas gut Leistung und dein Desktop wird deutlich lauter. Rate dir eher zu nen neuem Controller.

Mfg Andre


----------



## zeroize (22. Januar 2009)

Ich würd sagen - Controller kaufen und auf dem Home Office Server ESXi von VMWare installieren - dann hast du einen feinen Server für ne Menge virtuelle Maschinen und zum spielen, kannst wenn du es brauchst, die anderen Maschinen ausmachen oder die Last auf den "wichtigen" Server verteilen und hast trotzdem deine Trennung zwischen Server und Client.


----------

